# dan wesson ctg 357



## beenie (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi Guys any one out there who has a Dan Wesson 357, looking to but one but have no knowledge of Dan Wesson Arms. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, I have the stainless model (715) dating to 1982. It's one of the early "Monson" versions and currently sports a 4" barrel. I also have a 6" barrel. They're built like tanks and are extremely accurate.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

beenie said:


> Hi Guys any one out there who has a Dan Wesson 357, looking to but one but have no knowledge of Dan Wesson Arms. Any info would be appreciated.


My friend Jeff bought one like new in the box for a ridiculously low price from a friend. It had the box, books, and some special tools included. Before he ever got it to the range another fellow heard about it and said "name your price". Jeff nearly tripled his money, but still regrets the sale.
They seem to be bringing big money on the online auctions too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

beenie said:


> Hi Guys any one out there who has a Dan Wesson 357, looking to but one but have no knowledge of Dan Wesson Arms. Any info would be appreciated.


No, but I wish I did! Welcome to the site.


----------



## NuJudge (Feb 15, 2014)

There is a forum for Dan Wesson firearms: 


WordPress › Error


----------

